# Nip update



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Nip, my kitty, still isn't doing well. I took her back in to work with me today. The vets felt a mass upon palpation (I felt it too, it was huge). We did an xray and ultrasound- it looks to be in her abdomen. She has lost another pound in a week (she is now down to 7 pounds). There isn't anything we can do for her. She is 13 years old and is FIV positive.

We are going to euthanize her on monday- enjoy the weekend we have with her. She still has good spirits at least, though her personality has changed to her being a lot more loving (which with her is always a sign something is wrong).

Thanks to those of you keeping Nip in your thoughts. It has been a long hard day at work.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Enjoy your weekend with Nip. Remember you're doing the thing you can for her -- although the hardest thing for you. Take care of yourself. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry. Have a really good weekend together!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, I hope you enjoy your weekend together. My thoughts go out to you...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

what a hard decision for you..enjoy your time together and spoil her..big hugs


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for your kind words. It is always a hard decision to make but I know it is the right one for her. She is barely eating and vomiting a little bit. The tumor is also pushing against her bladder (though not attached) so she is peeing in the house a little bit. My poor girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Nip, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you Carolina Mom.

My sisters are wanting to put her to sleep on Wednesday instead of Monday. We leave for vacation on Thursday morning. I work Tuesday and Wednesday... I don't think I can handle working all day and then knowing that we would have to put her to sleep right after work. They won't listen to my reasoning... any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Another update- it is now going to be my mom's decision since none of us can decide. We have 3 options...
1- Do it Monday
2- Do it Wednesday (which I don't want to do...)
3- wait until after we get back from vacation (we get back 6/28). We are having a co-worker/vet tech watch the house and her for us and she said if she goes downhill she can call us if we are away. 

Preferably I would still like to do the first option. I'd much rather do it now rather than wait until she is showing signs of suffering. She is doing well at home, still eating a little bit... but not much. In good spirits she seems to be, and being extra nice which is unusual for her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My mom made the final decision- she is going to wait until after we go on vacation. I can't say that I'm happy about the decision, though. I am worried that she is going to either die or go really far downhill when we are away. I wish we could just do it today and not have to worry about her when we are gone. These things always happen at the worst times.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Nip.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much. 

We are leaving to day for vacation. I hope Nip does alright while we are gone. My biggest fear is that she will either die while we are gone or that the pet sitter ( a co-worker and vet tech) will find her in poor shape and have to euthanize while we are gone. She is only coming twice a day, so I don't even know if she will even see Nip around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoy your vacation, try not to worry too much about Nip. I know that's easier said than done. I'm sure she's in good hands with your co-worker.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She seems to be doing well with the pet sitter. She has even come up and asked to be pet from her which is very strange, indeed! I am afraid we may have to make the decision when we get back (Thursday late) so either Friday or Saturday. At the latest Monday. I am going to bring her to work on Friday and see how much she weighs and see if she has lost even more weight. I think that will be the deciding factor for us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nip*

Praying for NIP-try to have a nice vacation.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts for Nip.

We got home this evening from our vacation. Nip is still in good spirits but has definitely lost more weight this past week. We even gave her kitten chow instead of her usual cat chow to make up for it. 

One of my sisters is moving across the country and is leaving Monday. She says to wait until she leaves to let Nip go. So, if I don't work on Monday (I will get my work schedule hopefully tomorrow) then I will do it that day. I cannot let her go on much longer like this wasting away.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We are letting Nip go tomorrow. I work until 1:30, so it will be around then. I spoiled her with a long petting this evening.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

My thoughts are with you...not an easy thing to do.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Il. Be sending good thoughts to you and Nip. It sounds like she's had a long, well-loved life.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry...it is so hard to have to say that final good-bye. I am sure the kitties that have crossed the bridge before her will show her all the best places to play and bask in the sun.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry Jessica my heart goes out to you during this trying time. Hugs to you and Nip.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Nip has gone in peace... Thanks for all your wonderful kind thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet Nip, lots of catnip where you're going. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It was definitely her time to go. She was down to 6.2 lbs, but I think a lot of that was also tumor as it had grown to baseball size. She wasn't eating anything since we got back and before that she hardly ate. I miss my sweet girl already but I am glad to know she is pain free and not suffering anymore. 

Thank you GoldenMum, I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> It was definitely her time to go. She was down to 6.2 lbs, but I think a lot of that was also tumor as it had grown to baseball size. She wasn't eating anything since we got back and before that she hardly ate. I miss my sweet girl already but I am glad to know she is pain free and not suffering anymore.
> 
> Thank you GoldenMum, I appreciate your kindness.


"pain free and not suffering anymore"--that's what we can offer our loved animals when they need it. 

So sorry--Glad that Nip is resting now.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh...you made the hardest and best decision. Rest well, lil Nip.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Nip.


----------

